# Test Report - OLAF / Lens Rentals tests the 16-35 f/2.8L III



## ahsanford (Oct 21, 2016)

Unreserved praise for the 16-35 f/2.8L III:
https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/10/canon-16-35mm-f2-8l-mark-iii-optical-bench-tests/

- A


----------



## IglooEater (Oct 21, 2016)

Canon has been releasing nothing but stellar lenses lately, so this is no surprise really. But still it's still nice to see confirmation of what we know.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 21, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Canon has been releasing nothing but stellar lenses lately, so this is no surprise really. But still it's still nice to see confirmation of what we know.



In fairness, this is just a thumbs up on resolution, and yes, it's super encouraging.

4+ stops of vignetting at 16mm f/2.8, however, is not. TDP just published that recently. Doesn't affect what I shoot, but video / astro folks will probably not be fond of that, esp. considering the Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VR has both VR and better control of vignetting for those two groups.

But yes: the f/2.8L III is sharp as s---. Impressive.

- A


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 21, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has been releasing nothing but stellar lenses lately, so this is no surprise really. But still it's still nice to see confirmation of what we know.
> ...



You cant control the tamron vignetting in camera but you can with the canon lens for both stills and video. If you shoot raw all the time, you can still correct it in post with nearly any pp software. Further with the newer cameras you can also correct for diffraction in camera. Something that you abolutely need with the tamron at smaller apertures...higher f-stop.

The nonsense about vignetting being an issue is no reason to not purchase this lens. Price and weight are bigger issues and once you can get over that, you will discover that it will pay for itself with higher quality photographs for which you can charge your clients more for.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 21, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> You cant control the tamron vignetting in camera but you can with the canon lens for both stills and video. If you shoot raw all the time, you can still correct it in post with nearly any pp software. Further with the newer cameras you can also correct for diffraction in camera. Something that you abolutely need with the tamron at smaller apertures...higher f-stop.
> 
> The nonsense about vignetting being an issue is no reason to not purchase this lens. Price and weight are bigger issues and once you can get over that, you will discover that it will pay for itself with higher quality photographs for which you can charge your clients more for.



It doesn't affect what I shoot (I don't shoot astro or video), but it may discourage some shooters. 

Doesn't correcting lens vignetting -- either in-camera or in ACR / Lightroom -- effectively boost the signal and generate noise? Astro people probably don't want to boost anything by 4 stops, do they?

Please educate me here -- this is not something that's keeping me up at night and I've not done much reading on it.

- A


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 21, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You cant control the tamron vignetting in camera but you can with the canon lens for both stills and video. If you shoot raw all the time, you can still correct it in post with nearly any pp software. Further with the newer cameras you can also correct for diffraction in camera. Something that you abolutely need with the tamron at smaller apertures...higher f-stop.
> ...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 21, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



Sorry quoting got messed up. My reponse is in there....


----------

